

Great example of used-car-salesmanship video - AurSaraf
http://myownfortune.wordpress.com/2012/09/28/used-car-salesmanship/

======
AurSaraf
I'd link to the video itself, but I wanted to write commentary on what's so
amazing about it and the FAQ instructed me to blog about it and link to the
blog.

If this is considered bad form, tell me and I'll resubmit the video only.

